# Ưu điểm vượt trội của dòng máy rửa bát nội địa nhật Panasonic



## Lê Kim (5 Tháng một 2020)

*Những ưu điểm vượt trội của dòng máy rửa bát Panasonic*

- Hiện nay Máy rửa bát trên thị trường Việt Nam nói chung cũng như thị trường Hà Nội và các tỉnh lẻ nói riêng rất phong phú và đa dạng. Vậy tại sao *máy rửa bát nội địa nhật* Panasonic đã qua sử dụng hoặc mới nguyên hộp vẫn được nhiều người tin dùng và ưa thích. Phải chăng là do tâm lý người dùng luôn nghĩ hàng nội địa Nhật luôn bền, luôn chất lượng và tiết kiệm nước, tiết kiệm nhiều điện năng. Một phần có lẽ là như vậy, phần khác là do những sản phẩm của Nhật luôn hướng đến sức khỏe của người tiêu dùng.

*Máy rửa bát nội địa nhật xin chia sẽ một số tính năng nổi bật của dòng máy rửa bát Panasonic:

 Thứ nhất:  *Tối ưu hóa sức mạnh của nguồn nước và chất tẩy rửa:  
- Với công nghệ dẫn đầu thế giới, công nghệ ECONAVI giúp cực đại hóa sức mạnh của từng giọt nước mà vẫn đảm bảo tiết kiệm tối đa năng lượng và lượng nước tiêu thụ. Nước được đun nóng và phun áp lực cao với các đầu phun kích thước nhỏ đảm bảo rằng các bề mặt của bát đĩa được phun một các tối ưu và đều khắp khoang máy. Hệ thống này tạo ra một sức mạnh ở mức hơn 4100 lít nước với chỉ 6- 11 lít nước đầu vào.  


Đồng thời với độ nóng và áp lực phun mạnh của nước chất tẩy rửa được hòa tan một cách dễ dàng và được phun vào tất cả các vị trí làm bát đĩa sạch chỉ với một lượng nhỏ chất tẩy rửa. Ưu điểm vượt trội của công nghệ ECONAVI chỉ có ở *máy rửa bát nội địa nhật Panasonic*, công nghệ này tự động cảm biến lượng bát, đĩa trong máy để bơm lượng nước tiết kiệm nhất mà vẫn đảm bảo bát đũa luôn sạch bóng
.*
 Thứ 2: Có nhiều chương trình rửa thông minh và tiện dụng:*

- Chương trình Automantic :Chương trình rửa tự động, máy sẽ hoạt động tự động dựa trên cảm biến về nguồn nước, khối lượng bát đĩa và độ bẩn của bát đĩa, Bao gồm 04 quy trình chính sau: Đun sôi nước ở 80 độ C đồng thời khử độc - Rửa - Xả - Sấy khô

-  Chương trình rửa xong chảo: Chương trình rửa mạnh dành cho đồ gáu bẩn, nồi xoong chảo…

- Chương trình rửa ly, cốc, chén: Rửa rất nhanh

- Chương trình rửa tráng: Áp dụng với bát đĩa, xoong nồi chảo đã rửa nhưng để lâu chưa dùng nên phải tráng qua lại.

- Chức năng rửa nhanh: Giảm thời gian rửa đến 50% mà máy không phải bỏ qua công đoạn nào trong quá trình rửa sấy.


*
 Cụ thể tính năng sau: *

- Máy hoạt động dựa trên công nghệ EcoNavi nâng cấp từ phiên bản NP-TR6 tiết kiệm điện và nước tối đa(Hết khoảng gần 11L cho 1 lần rửa)

- Chức năng Inverter tiết kiệm điện tiêu thụ

- Có chức năng khử mùi + diệt khuẩn đảm bảo vệ sinh an toàn

- Tùy chỉnh, chọn sấy, rửa nhiệt độ cao, rửa nhanh, rửa đêm, rửa không chất tẩy rửa, không sấy...vv.

- Có ngăn chứa : Bát, Thìa, Đĩa, Ly… ;

- Thời gian rửa theo chế độ

- Tiết kiệm thời gian;

- Do độ ồn thấp nên máy hoạt động êm;

- Ở chế độ auto Tự sấy khô sau khi rửa;


----------



## thanhcongvietnamco (15 Tháng tư 2020)

giá rổ ad?


----------

